# Some Humor from George Carlin



## TinCan782 (Oct 26, 2015)

*The legend George Carlin and his take on the ridiculousness of in-flight announcements.*

http://thesoundla.com/2015/10/laughter-at-45-after-george-carlin-5/


----------



## manderson (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice post -- invigorating to start the day with a bit of late-Carlin crankiness.


----------

